# KittieB's 2013 Wedding Planning Journal!



## KittieB

edt
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0414small.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 79









20 weeks 1 day baby boysmall.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1









SAM_0401small.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 3









SAM_0414s.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









20 weeks 1 day baby boys.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KittieB

The guest list

We want our wedding to be relaxed and family orientated. We&#8217;re only inviting our close family, which includes grandparents, aunties, uncles and cousins. It works out at just under 40 people. We&#8217;re going to invite our friends to the evening do as otherwise we would have too many people and we only want a small wedding. We will probably have about 80 people for the evening.

The wedding party

OH&#8217;s best man is his younger brother and my bridesmaids are my younger sister and my cousin. We might be asking a close friend to be an usher but haven&#8217;t decided yet. Our little baby boy will be our page boy, he will be 18 months old by then so should be ok to walk down the aisle, although he may need a little help from my bridesmaids <3


----------



## Doodlebug.

:happydance: Congratulations! can I stalk?
I'm getting married in 2013 too :)


----------



## KittieB

Doodlebug. said:


> :happydance: Congratulations! can I stalk?
> I'm getting married in 2013 too :)

Yay my first stalker! :happydance: 

Do you know when in 2013 you're getting married? Have you looked at venues yet?


----------



## KittieB

The venue

We have both grown up by the sea and the countryside so we want our wedding day to reflect this. We&#8217;re also not really &#8220;hotel&#8221; people and don&#8217;t want anything too posh. We like good, traditional English pub food! 

Roadford Lake

We were originally going to get married on the 25th May 2013, we have even provisionally booked a venue for this date. The venue we&#8217;ve booked is basically a function room on the edge of a beautiful lake. We can get married there and have the reception and evening do in the same room. Here&#8217;s a link to the venue and I&#8217;ve added a picture...

https://www.swlakestrust.org.uk/lakes-and-facilities/weddings-and-celebrations/weddings



A change of plan

However, after a lot of umming and ahhing we have now decided to scrap the original plans. We&#8217;ve now decided we want to get married in September 2013, as this gives us longer to save up some money, our little man will be a bit older and it also gives me more time to lose the baby weight! It also means a lot to me because September 2013 is also the month of my parent&#8217;s silver wedding anniversary. 

We&#8217;ve also changed our mind on the venue. Although we fell in love with Roadford Lake, I want to stay at my parent&#8217;s house the night before and it&#8217;s quite a journey for me to do on the morning of my wedding. Also, the ceremony room is quite small and we like the idea of having our ceremony and reception in two different places.

So, we&#8217;ve spent the last few weekends looking at other potential venues, we&#8217;ve seen some lovely places, but we just keep coming back to the same two.

Bude Castle

This is a really old castle next to the beach and canal in Bude, which is a little town in North Cornwall, not far from where mine and OH&#8217;s parents live. I have a lot of childhood memories in Bude and me and OH have spent a lot of time there together. 

The Castle really is stunning and I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. They have a room which is licensed for ceremonies, which they are charging us £450 for, including chair covers, flowers and candles to decorate the room. Here is a link and a couple pictures... 

https://www.thecastlebude.org.uk/weddings/our-service-to-you/


----------



## KittieB

The Rydon Inn

This is a Devon Longhouse, about a 15 minute drive from Bude Castle. It is basically a pub/restaurant but is in a gorgeous location and is so lovely inside. They have wooden beams and a thatched roof going over the bar, there is a conservatory looking over the countryside and they have a little lake in their garden. The food is really nice and very reasonable and the lady that owns it has been really approachable and helpful. She has given us a quote for our reception and evening do. They dont charge anything for the exclusive hire of the building, providing we have enough guests to make it worth their while shutting to the public (which apparently we do!). They are charging £17.95 a head for a 3 course meal and £7.95 a head for our buffet. The drinks are reasonable too. Here is a link and some pictures that I stole from their website...

https://www.rydon-inn.com/weddings.html











Sorry the pictures are so small!


----------



## sarah2409

Im stalking too! Im getting married on June 22nd 2013, very exciting :) x


----------



## Doodlebug.

KittieB said:


> Doodlebug. said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Congratulations! can I stalk?
> I'm getting married in 2013 too :)
> 
> Yay my first stalker! :happydance:
> 
> Do you know when in 2013 you're getting married? Have you looked at venues yet?Click to expand...

We are hoping to get marreid june 22nd.

We have narrowed it down to 2 venues, I cant make my mind up :dohh:


----------



## KittieB

sarah2409 said:


> Im stalking too! Im getting married on June 22nd 2013, very exciting :) x

Yay another stalker :happydance: how has your planning gone so far? Have you booked a venue yet?



Doodlebug. said:


> We are hoping to get marreid june 22nd.
> 
> We have narrowed it down to 2 venues, I cant make my mind up :dohh:

You're both getting married on June 22nd! :) It's so hard isn't it, we started looking a year ago and that was when we booked Roadford Lake. It's taken us so long to settle on our venues. Next week I'm going to phone and book them, pay deposits etc so there's no going back then!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi:

stalking!

Absolutely love your venues, they're absolutely stunning. And omg the view from where he proposed :cloud9:


----------



## KittieB

EmmyReece said:


> :hi:
> 
> stalking!
> 
> Absolutely love your venues, they're absolutely stunning. And omg the view from where he proposed :cloud9:

Thank you! I really need to get round to phoning and booking the venues and registrar. I guess I'm worried because once we've paid the deposit that's it and we can't change our minds! We're certain that we've made the right decision though


----------



## KittieB

Colour scheme

It did take us a while to decide on a colour scheme, but in the end we decided to go for our two favourite colours. My OH's favourite colour is green and my favourite colour is pink! So it's going to be a pale.. possibly sage green with a pale pink. Here's some pictures of what I have in mind...

These are my favourite bridesmaid dresses so far, both my bridesmaids like them, but we'll have to wait and see what they look like on and try on a few others before we decide. 



I want my bridesmaids bouquets to be just pink hydrangeas and mine will have hydrangeas with some other flowers put in too. Something along these lines for my bridesmaids...



My OH wants a grey suit with an ivory waistcoat and green tie to match the colour of the bridesmaid's dresses. Our little pageboy will hopefully have a matching suit!



Oh and we've decided what we want our centrepieces to be! We went to a wedding fayre last weekend and saw a florist who had used milk bottles as vases. My Grandad was a farmer and he worked in a dairy so we're hoping to fill glass milk bottles with some pink hydrangeas picked from my grandma's garden :cloud9: Something like this, but with pink flowers...



Obviously this is all just ideas but it shows the kind of colour scheme and theme that we're going for.


----------



## KittieB

Yesterday me and my Mum went shopping for baby things and she stumbled across a gorgeous mother of the bride outfit in monsoon. She wasn't looking at all because it's still way too early, but I persuaded her to try it on and she fell in love with it! She said she couldn't sleep last night because she just couldn't stop thinking about the dress. It looked so lovely on her :cloud9:

My Mum didn't want a traditional "mother of the bride" outfit, they all look a bit old for her, she's quite young for a "mother of the bride". She wanted something that would fit in with our colour scheme without making her look like a bridesmaid. This is the dress we fell in love with yesterday:



She found an ivory cardigan to wear with it. I think she's going to buy it because otherwise she will never find anything she likes as much.


----------



## EmmyReece

She definitely should buy it :D

That dress is absolutely stunning :happydance:

Loving your colour scheme and centre piece ideas too


----------



## dani_tinks

Stalking :)
ADORE the colour scheme, beautiful venues and your Mums dress is stunning. Very nice xx


----------



## KittieB

Thank you ladies :) I think she is going to buy it, she wants to show my Dad and sister it first though. I'm soo excited about planning our wedding! Can't wait till I can start trying on dresses, it's a bit difficult with a huge baby bump!


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: I bet you can't wait

are there any particular designers that you just HAVE to try one of their dresses?


----------



## KittieB

EmmyReece said:


> :happydance: I bet you can't wait
> 
> are there any particular designers that you just HAVE to try one of their dresses?

Not really, I've looked on designers websites and have liked 1 or 2 dresses from each one, there doesn't really seem to be a designer that stands out to me yet. I think I want an a-line ivory dress, with a sweetheart neckline, and a little bit of lace on it somewhere, maybe a lace bolero. I don't want anything too princessy either. I'm worried about falling in love with a dress that is over my budget though, there's no way I want to spend loads of money on it.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm scared of that too, so I've told myself that under no circumstances will I try on a dress over budget :blush:


----------



## KittieB

At the wedding fayre the other weekend we saw a car that we would love. It's an olive green jag that a local taxi company hire out for special occasions. We've just been given a quote of £210 to pick me up from my parent's house, take me to my ceremony venue and then take me and my OH to our reception venue. I think we're going to go for it, but we're not going to book it until we have finally got round to booking the venues!

The car is a little bit like this, but a slightly darker shade of green.


----------



## Doodlebug.

everything looks lovely, I love your colour scheme :)

Your mums dress is gorgeous too


----------



## comotion89

ok so I'm not the only one with a 3 year engagement :D did time fly for u??? I mean 2015 feels like ages away!!! arghhh


----------



## laura&faith

:hi: stalking your plans look great so organized i havent even realy made a list of things to do :blush: just thinking of things as i go lol x


----------



## KittieB

Thank you ladies! Comotion89 - time has gone really quickly actually, I can't believe I've been engaged for 1.5 years! I'm glad we've had a long engagement though cause it's given us a long time to think about what we want for our wedding. It's taken us 1.5 years to decide on our venue!

There's not been much progress recently on the wedding front. We've been busy getting ready for the arrival of our baby boy who is due in 4 days!! I have emailed our ceremony venue and local registrar though to find out how to book, once they reply I will be paying deposits and setting the date!

We've had a look around at some wedding rings and now have a rough idea of what we want. These are the 2 we like at the minute...

My engagement ring has diamonds channel set in the shoulders so I would like a wedding ring with channel set diamonds, like this one:



https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webst...+gold+quarter+carat+channel+set+diamond+ring/

Or this one:



https://www.fhinds.co.uk/Wedding_Ri...nd-Set-Brides-Wedding-Ring--2.5mm-182335.html

I'll try them both one once I've had my baby and my fingers aren't so swollen!

Craig wants a 5mm palladium ring and he really likes the "brushed affect" rings. He tried this one on in the shop and really liked it:



https://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/8604886/men's+palladium+5mm+wedding+ring/


----------



## KittieB

I've not posted for a few weeks cause I've been busy having a baby!! :happydance:

Jacob was born on the 2nd May 2012 (9 days late!) weighing a whopping 10lb 6oz! The birth didn't really go to plan and I ended up going to theatre for forceps and an episiostomy as Jacob's head and then shoulders got stuck! It was totally worth it though, I love him so much, being a Mummy is the most amazing thing! :cloud9: I'll post some photos for you all to see another day.

More good news - we have set a date! I've paid the deposit and booked the registrar for the 7th September 2013! I just need to phone the ceremony and reception venues to confirm our bookings and pay the deposits. I might try and do that tomorrow :)


----------

